# voyageur 11.8



## beatcad

picked this guy up this morning. 
i've been wanting to build a diamond frame for myself for a while now. the last 4 bikes i've built(for myself) were schwinn camelbacks/fastbacks.
this bike met all my wants except one..its a bit newer than i like, but everything else i was looking for...
small 52cm frame(i'm 5'3"), lugged frame, 3pc crank, and not a cheap road bike.



 


 


 
i will really only use the frame & fork.
most everything else may go up for sale or trade.
i have brakes i want to use, but dont have matching levers, so we'll see what i do for brakes.
theres a huge bicycle swap meet coming up next month so i might find a few items i want.
theres no rush so this build may take a while. it'll be a custom built SS of course.


----------



## beatcad

just got back from my favorite LBS and picked up a SS freewheel gear and ordered a couple items.
hopefully have some pix tonight after work.


----------



## beatcad

so, here's where i'm at now. some of you guys may have seen the campagnolo record track hubs i put up for sale a week or so in frustration..well, i pulled that ad when i found this bike.


 
i bought those wheels years ago w/ a plan to use 'em on a project one day. i have a kink for high flange hubs.
the rear is a real track hub, not a flip/flop. 
bought a single speed freewheel gear and swapped it out tonight.


 
like the wheels i've been holding into this campy track crank for a few years for just the right project.


 
still playin' w/ parts, but heres where i'm at so far.


 
as much as i'd like to keep this bike on a small budget i'm already a hair over $300 into it. 2/3ds of that is the campy stuff.
well see where this build goes. i want to keep it cheap, but i tend to go overboard.


----------



## beatcad

nothing exciting..i ordered some nitto rando bars from my favorite LBS and they came in thurs. i found a better SR stem in my parts bin and buffed and polished it.

 


 
this bike will be built like i built my other schwinn.


----------



## jimbo53

Nice looking build! Looking forward to watching the progress. 
Just picked up a 1980 chrome 11.8 frame this morning. Was given a 92 Bridgestone RB-2 donor bike, so thinking about build options.


----------



## WVBicycles

awesome score Ive always wanted one of those full chrome Voyageur bikes that has a lot of potential.  I had a n 1984 Fuji Team which I stripped the original paint off and found a full chrome frameset underneath it was a pleasure to ride on sunny days to blind motorists.


----------

